# 101 Small Pleasures



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Found on Yahoo today:

http://shine.yahoo.com/event/makeover/101-small-pleasures-you-can-enjoy-every-day-1125425/

_"Earlier in the week when we talked about the habits of happy people, many of you mentioned the small pleasures you enjoy that are worth more than anything money can buy, like walking on the beach and flying paper airplanes with your children. Since one of the key tenets of happiness is being able to savor small pleasures, here's a list of 101 delights that are worth enjoying today (not all in one day, though!). Let's try to come up with 101 more in the comments!"_

The list made me smile, so I thought I'd share it here.
(Personally, I think numbers 76 and 96 are anything but pleasurable, but tastes differ...)


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

can't stand the smell of gasoline, but I LOVE peanut butter on a spoon from the jar!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Found on Yahoo today:
> 
> http://shine.yahoo.com/event/makeover/101-small-pleasures-you-can-enjoy-every-day-1125425/
> 
> ...


Hmmm....not exactly what I was hoping for expecting when I saw the thread title. 

As far as 76: back in the days before unleaded gasoline, it was better.

Regarding 96: mmm...mmm...good.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh, and 101 is out for me.

But number 1 is my favorite.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Oh, and 101 is out for me.
> 
> But number 1 is my favorite.


This is so true . I just bought a box of crayola, but I don't use it. I just look at it and sniff it .


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

this is really nice!! thanks for sharing.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I think everyone here would pick number 34.

L


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Great list.  51 would be one of my favorites, but I think 87 has LOTS and LOTS of takers here on the KB!


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

But I can't believe 88 made the list....  that many people think THAT's pleasurable  Of course, it's followed by 89 and if you think of 88 as prep for 89...........


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Dana said:


> But I can't believe 88 made the list.... that many people think THAT's pleasurable Of course, it's followed by 89 and if you think of 88 as prep for 89...........


And I certainly wouldn't want to do 89 immediately after 88, either. LOL.


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

and I think play dough should have been on the list....  just smelling that stuff makes me smile........


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

101 reminds me of my childhood - waking up on a Saturday morning and smelling bacon, knowing that meant Mom was making pancakes!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

You'll find some #11 here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,10126.425.html.
#44, one of my favorite things to do. 
#75 and #80 can be found on KB.

deb


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Having 73 and 90 together would be great! <g> (Obviously, I'm hungry.)

~Donna~


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm with Susan on the two I would leave off the list...

And "the way babies smell" made me think, well not ALWAYS.  

Betsy


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

and replace the peanut butter with Nutella and I'm in hog heaven.............



Well, ya gotta love the smell of those baby heads..... unless something REALLY gross has taken place in the crib.................. lol


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

I love finding a rainbow in the sky after a rain with the sun shining through!


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

kdawna said:


> I love finding a rainbow in the sky after a rain with the sun shining through!


I agree. Love seeing rainbows in the sky.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Coloring at #1, wow


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Watching your little girl at her first dance recital.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I don't get some of those, but I think I'll make my own list and post it on my wall for when I'm having a bad day.  Here's my current favorite because it was already light when I drove to work this morning.

Spring wildflowers blooming along the highways.  We are starting to see drifts of bluebonnets and Indian paintbrush.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Birds courting in the spring.  I see cardinals feeding each other on our deck.  It's so sweet.

Betsy


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Birds courting in the spring....


Not when it wakes me at 5:30 in the morning.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Smelling crayons, not necessarily coloring, is one of my top favorites.  Also, I love the smell of rain when it first hits dry, hot pavement.  It is such an earthy smell.  And a scoop of PB is the best.  I gave up PB for lent because I love it so much.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

A kitten, curled up in your lap sound asleep.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Tripp said:


> Smelling crayons, not necessarily coloring, is one of my top favorites. Also, I love the smell of rain when it first hits dry, hot pavement. It is such an earthy smell. And a scoop of PB is the best. I gave up PB for lent because I love it so much.


THose are *definitely* in _my_ top 101!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Andra said:


> I don't get some of those, but I think I'll make my own list and post it on my wall for when I'm having a bad day. Here's my current favorite because it was already light when I drove to work this morning.
> 
> Spring wildflowers blooming along the highways. We are starting to see drifts of bluebonnets and Indian paintbrush.


The Houston to Austin drive....  290 West... Yep, beautiful!


geoffthomas said:


> Watching your little girl at her first dance recital.


Yes! or her first stage performance period. 


kdawna said:


> I love finding a rainbow in the sky after a rain with the sun shining through!


Rainbows & sunbeams...  Nature...


Dana said:


> and replace the peanut butter with Nutella and I'm in hog heaven...
> Well, ya gotta love the smell of those baby heads..... unless something REALLY gross has taken place in the crib.................. lol


and, &, and... puppy breath! 


Dana said:


> and I think play dough should have been on the list.... just smelling that stuff makes me smile........


Yes!


kcrady said:


> 101 reminds me of my childhood - waking up on a Saturday morning and smelling bacon, knowing that meant Mom was making pancakes!


or biscuits!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Hmmm....not exactly what I was hoping for expecting when I saw the thread title.


OK, so I had to go back and re-read the list with a, shall we say, different mindset, and I find at least 34 items on it that would be on _that_ list too. All depends on how you read 'em.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

loonlover said:


> A kitten, curled up in your lap sound asleep.


Or a kitten or cat purring. One of the best sounds ever...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Or a kitten or cat purring. One of the best sounds ever...


Even better sound:
You child sleeping soundlessly after a bad illness (nights of listening to them struggle for breath). All better now.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Another greaqt sound: Hearing the front door open, when its 3:00 AM and you are lying in bed worrying because your (almost) adult child has not come home for the night.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

The sound of heavy rain on the roof and on the windows.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Not when it wakes me at 5:30 in the morning.


Well, I was thinking more of visuals.... That's some loud courting, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Or a kitten or cat purring. One of the best sounds ever...


Yes, also when they pad places with their paws


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

angelad said:


> Yes, also when they pad places with their paws


Yes, "pawies" are fun! Provided they've had a recent "pawicure", anyway...


----------

